# new girl/question about tackle box item



## HollyH451

Hi guys,
I'm brand new to the forum, so I just wanted to say hi and ask a quick question...
Does anyone happen to know what this is? I know it's not one of those spinnerbait organizers as it has some hooks each section and not just notches.


----------



## Rusty S

No idea, welcome. rs


----------



## Poon Chaser

Hey Holly. .. Welcome!!!

That is a spinner bait holder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Welcome. 

It doesnt look like a spinner bait holder and the notches are angled down. They will fall off. Im stumped. Someone will know. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jared07

It is a spinnerbait holder.


----------



## fishin redneck

Welcome 
No idea but never mind just stock up on chickenboys and go catch some fish so you can post ....., lots of pic's .


----------



## surf_ox

Do the hooks hold the spinner bait by spring tension between the bottom and hook??



Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## jared07

Yes, the skirt collar slides down in the groove then you bend the spinner arm down into the hooks. And yes they straighten right back out


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

jared07 said:


> It is a spinnerbait holder.
> 
> View attachment 1397545


Ahh!! I see's now. Good deal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish

Welcome aboard! Anything you need to know, you will get an answer or reply here...
green tides n' black dots...


----------



## WillieT

Welcome to 2Cool. Don't believe everything you hear, and watch out for the pervs.


----------



## TheRooster

what's a spinnerbait? is it the prototype chickenboy is workin on? lol


----------



## tspitzer

Welcome----do not let some of these guys get to you---that is a cool spinnerbait box-


----------



## can't_fish

Its a dish drying rack so you can keep up with the housework and still fish a little.


----------



## JustSlabs

pickn'fish said:


> Welcome aboard! Anything you need to know, you will get an answer or reply here...
> green tides n' black dots...


May not be an answer, but pretty sure you will definately get some sort of reply!


----------



## iridered2003

WE need pictures


----------



## DCAVA

iridered2003 said:


> WE need pictures


 x2


----------



## snapperlicious

Welcome aboard


----------



## trophytroutman

Welcome aboard.


----------



## devil1824

iridered2003 said:


> WE need pictures


X3!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Profish00

Do you make sandwiches?


----------



## shotman

Welcome aboard. Have fun and good fishin.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Got Nuttin! :biggrin:


----------



## Mike7642

Upside down. Must be made in China.


----------



## HollyH451

@can't_fish...Dish drying rack?Oh, what a clever remark. 
@Profish00...No, I don't make sandwiches, but I'm sure if you try hard, you can make your own. 

To all the non-******** that answered my post, many thanks! I didn't realize I was posting under the saltwater section. Oops. :0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

HollyH451 said:


> @can't_fish...Dish drying rack?Oh, what a clever remark.
> @Profish00...No, I don't make sandwiches, but I'm sure if you try hard, you can make your own.
> 
> To all the non-******** that answered my post, many thanks! I didn't realize I was posting under the saltwater section. Oops. :0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well now that you've figured that part out, go post a thread and see if you can't find you some honey holes to go take your new tackle box and try it out, I'm sure SmackDaddy will be a big help  he knows where all the fish are lol

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## HollyH451

Will do! It's actually a box I got a couple of years ago, but I never used it much til recently. Just couldn't stand the not knowing part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx

Doesn't anybody around here sleep???? lol


----------



## HollyH451

Not really...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch

Welcome Holly. Don't stay in fresh your too long. Getchu some reds and trouts....oh and when its on reds will eat those spinners....


----------



## Bull Red

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Don't let the guys get to you. Most of the remarks on this site are people just giving you a hard time. Welcome to the site and we hope you enjoy it. If you take a moment to read through all the BS you can actually learn a lot. Stay away from the Jungle!!!!


----------



## HollyH451

Thank you! I have learned a lot in the few days I've been on the site...there are some smart people with experience in a little bit of everything it seems. What's this jungle you speak of??! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans

HollyH451 said:


> Thank you! I have learned a lot in the few days I've been on the site...there are some smart people with experience in a little bit of everything it seems. What's this jungle you speak of??!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the NUT HOUSE. The Jungle is at the very bottom of the message Board page. The best advice I can give you is do not give your number out on a public form. Lot of horn dogs on here. HAHAHA good luck and have fun. :cheers:


----------



## HollyH451

Oh, I definitely won't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfishpassion

*Welcome Aboard!!*

Welcome!! I just recently joined and like what I have seen and read. Lots of great people here that love fishing, as I do and have forever. Have fun and enjoy it!!


----------



## charlie23

Makaira_Nigricans said:


> Welcome to the NUT HOUSE. The Jungle is at the very bottom of the message Board page. The best advice I can give you is do not give your number out on a public form. *Lot of horn dogs on here*. HAHAHA good luck and have fun. :cheers:


takes 1 to know 1? Lol just kiddin


----------



## iridered2003

iridered2003 said:


> WE need pictures


we still need pictures.:cheers:


----------



## Rusty S

iridered2003 said:


> we still need pictures.:cheers:


 Sounds like a Harley girl 2 me. rs


----------



## HollyH451

Pictures of the fish I catch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451

It's weird. Can't figure out how to post a pic using this app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Post a message....hit the plus thingy to the left of the message....pick the second icon on the bottom....choose a pic.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican89

Brete said:


> Post a message....hit the plus thingy to the left of the message....pick the second icon on the bottom....choose a pic.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

It also helps to hold camera sideways when you take a pic.....










makes the pic bigger for some reason.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty S

Brete said:


> Post a message....hit the plus thingy to the left of the message....pick the second icon on the bottom....choose a pic.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL Grandpa, she's to young to need to know about your thingy. Plus your wife caught those fish. rs


----------



## spurgersalty

Keep the first fish, throw the bass back!


----------



## HollyH451

We threw them all back. What would I keep the first one for?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

The first was of a perch. Extremely good earting!


----------



## Rusty S

spurgersalty said:


> The first was of a perch. Extremely good earting!


She's got you earting out of her hands. rs


----------



## HollyH451

Ooooh. It was extremely small though. I just used my photography skills to make it look bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

Rusty S said:


> She's got you earting out of her hands. rs


I disagree. I know and love the lady I'm sleeping beside tonight.



HollyH451 said:


> Ooooh. It was extremely small though. I just used my photography skills to make it look bigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Nice. The smaller perch, scale them, cut the head off, gut them, and fry or bake whole. Good eats young lady.


----------



## HollyH451

Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

The bass, are actually in the "perch" family. Try one if you will, but, the "actual" perch are much better.


----------



## BretE

Rusty S said:


> LOL Grandpa, she's to young to need to know about your thingy. Plus your wife caught those fish. rs


I actually caught those myself!....I generally only post her fish but every once in awhile I'll sneak some of mine in.....









and I'm not a grandpa.......yet....


----------



## fishingtwo

welcome


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Any of yall ever sleep?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451

Y'all are funny. Kinda. I don't suppose y'all know anything about good baits for catching bass in a stocked pond? I know this is under the saltwater section, but some of you seem to know about these things too so I figured why not ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx

HollyH451 said:


> Y'all are funny. Kinda. I don't suppose y'all know anything about good baits for catching bass in a stocked pond? I know this is under the saltwater section, but some of you seem to know about these things too so I figured why not ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Texas Rigged 6"-10" worm or even a weedless jerk bait such as a fluke on calm days.


----------



## HollyH451

Worm....as in artificial worm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga

HollyH451 said:


> *Worm....as in artificial worm?
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rotfl:...."eeeeewwwww!!!! "


----------



## colbyntx

HollyH451 said:


> Worm....as in artificial worm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## HollyH451

Lmao. Awesome! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist

HollyH451 said:


> Lmao. Awesome! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another pointer, when you load multiple pictures on Tapatalk, hit return twice just like a paragraph in a word processing program. You may not be able to tell but all your pictures are next to each other and people viewing the thread actually have to scroll over to the right to view you pictures and text.


----------



## Zeitgeist

This is what I am referring to!


----------



## HollyH451

Oh wow. Okay, will do. That's annoying I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist

HollyH451 said:


> Oh wow. Okay, will do. That's annoying I bet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a big deal at all. Most probably don't understand but it actually changes the resolution of all the posts on that page for all users until you forward to the next page. It also makes it very difficult to read text if a poster makes comments between pictures. So after every comment or picture, hit enter twice. You want it to look like the following:

Hi, I am HollyH451!










I am new!










I am a girl!










You will never see a picture of me, except for Zeitgeist, LOL!


----------



## sea hunt 202

welcome


----------



## iridered2003

holly's a guy


----------



## jampen

For stock ponds, it's hard to beat a good ole Yellow and Black Beetle Spin.


----------



## iridered2003

no more advice guys till she post a real picture


----------



## WillieT

iridered2003 said:


> holly's a guy


Smack, is this you trying to get in touch with your fem-i-nine side?


----------



## iridered2003

shaggydog said:


> Smack, is this you trying to get in touch with your fem-i-nine side?


RIGHT!!hwell:


----------



## HollyH451

Why do I need to post a pic of myself? Most of you guys don't. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Go to Wally world. Buy a package of Berkeley Power Bait black or blue plastic worms. If you can, don't use any weight other than the big worm hook. Watch the line. Catch fish.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## fishingtwo

iridered2003 said:


> no more advice guys till she post a real picture


Of her tackle box?:doowapsta


----------



## Tortuga

HollyH451 said:


> Why do I need to post a pic of myself? Most of you guys don't. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK...here's mine...Now show us yours....:rotfl:


----------



## baitbuckett

Welcome Holly!


----------



## redfishpassion

*Welcome Aboard!!*

Welcome aboard Holly....and enjoy!!!


----------



## DadSaid

Welcome Holly. That's me in my profile pic...


----------



## HollyH451

Is it really?


----------



## sea hunt 202

!


----------



## HollyH451

!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiconAg

nice revival Sea Hunt....


----------



## going_deep

Why is it that every thread that a chick starts on here has 100 replies.....you guys that hard up?


----------



## HollyH451

going_deep said:


> Why is it that every thread that a chick starts on here has 100 replies.....you guys that hard up?


Lol. I like how NOBODY says anything now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Arggg.....It's All Good
Catching any fish lately?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Missed this thread the first time. Welcome Holly!!

Hope you found the time to do some fishing.


----------



## spurgersalty

HollyH451 said:


> Lol. I like how NOBODY says anything now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just what should we say? I'm curious, as there's been a multitude of helpful replies. What more are you asking? I'm sure there's more answers. Just ASK.


----------



## HollyH451

I've gone a few times lately to some ponds around Houston for bass and catfish fishing. I didn't catch anything significant.
As far as saltwater, I've only had time to go once. This past weekend, I was in West Galveston for a couple of days, and I took my nephews to the bay to fish. I was hoping to catch some flounder or redfish, but that didn't happen. I'm looking forward to going down to Matagorda the next weekend I'm off. I am actually wanting to learn surf fishing too. I was given some rods and a reel for it recently. I'm slowly but surely making my way into saltwater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

Well, good luck and ask away. I don't fish bit out of a boat(unless surf fishing and yakking baits out).


----------



## HollyH451

spurgersalty said:


> Just what should we say? I'm curious, as there's been a multitude of helpful replies. What more are you asking? I'm sure there's more answers. Just ASK.


Nothing....I just thought it was funny what he said and expected some smartass comments to this guy's comment as I see a lot on this forum. That's all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451

And yes, a multitude of helpful replies is right. I can't believe how much I've learned from you guys since I first joined this site. It's VERY much appreciated, and I'm very grateful to be able to talk to you guys here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

Thas' cool, now, go make me a sammich:tongue::slimer:


----------



## reelfast

HollyH451 said:


> And yes, a multitude of helpful replies is right. I can't believe how much I've learned from you guys since I first joined this site. It's VERY much appreciated, and I'm very grateful to be able to talk to you guys here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might have to pretend to be a dude online to keep these guys off ya! Lol

Hope you are learning a lot - I have a lot left to learn and I've been fishing my whole life!


----------



## spurgersalty

reelfast said:


> You might have to pretend to be a dude online to keep these guys off ya! Lol
> 
> Hope you are learning a lot - I have a lot left to learn and I've been fishing my whole life!


Yea, but you're obviously a bit slower than average, so, that's akin to grading on a curve


----------



## HollyH451

reelfast said:


> You might have to pretend to be a dude online to keep these guys off ya! Lol
> 
> Hope you are learning a lot - I have a lot left to learn and I've been fishing my whole life!


I actually thought about that, but it was too late when I did. Smh. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelfast

spurgersalty said:


> Yea, but you're obviously a bit slower than average, so, that's akin to grading on a curve


At age 36 with a whole 5 years on me you must be a MF PRO big daddy - since you know it all and claim to be the fastest you can go ahead and spend your time harassing me in person. I'll be happy to meet you for a standardized test from the school of hard knocks.

Not cool

See ya at the ramp - wouldn't want to be you

- p.s. - MF means master fisherman everyone


----------



## HollyH451

Sounds like a man date to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX




----------



## DadSaid

Jeff SATX said:


>


Classic...lol


----------



## Bob Haley

Welcome to the Jungle Holly, theres all kinds on here and sometimes it gets pretty fun and entertaining and other times, pretty colorful...
Y'all go have a good wade this weekend....


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

HollyH451 said:


> I've gone a few times lately to some ponds around Houston for bass and catfish fishing. I didn't catch anything significant.
> As far as saltwater, I've only had time to go once. This past weekend, I was in West Galveston for a couple of days, and I took my nephews to the bay to fish. I was hoping to catch some flounder or redfish, but that didn't happen. I'm looking forward to going down to Matagorda the next weekend I'm off. I am actually wanting to learn surf fishing too. I was given some rods and a reel for it recently. I'm slowly but surely making my way into saltwater!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surf fishing will definitely increase your chances of catching something "significant". After that, freshwater fishing just won't be the same.

If you plan to fish the beach at Matagorda be sure to get a "Beach Vehicle Permit"...$10 at the store in town.


----------



## sea hunt 202

do not know what that is, I fish from my wife's tackle container. But great that you are getting on with the fishing


----------

